# weather in Spain March vs. June



## Auger (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking at Marriott Marbella in either March or June 2011. Anyone know what the weatehr is like that time of year?


----------



## homer timpson (Jul 5, 2010)

With fewer than 50 days of rainy weather each year, Marbella is known for its dry climate and springtime is no exception. 
As summer approaches, the temperatures begin to rise, with average temperatures in February and March hovering around 17ºC / 62ºF, 
compared to highs of 22ºC / 72ºF in late April. 

The summer season in Marbella is long and stretches from late May to the end of September, with summer temperatures averaging around 26ºC / 79ºF. 
July and August tend to feature the hottest, sunniest weather in Marbella, which can result in highs of up to 30ºC / 86ºF.

Taken from tourist information pages  

Homer


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jul 6, 2010)

Auger said:


> Looking at Marriott Marbella in either March or June 2011. Anyone know what the weatehr is like that time of year?



Try this link to weather in Marbella. Ignore/close the pop-up that might appear and you'll find a table with temperatures and rainfall etc. 

Barry


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been to Marbella in February and it was warm when the sun was out and nice enough to dust the shorts off and expose those winter weary legs.  Once the sun went down however it was a bit chilly.

Marbella is protected by a mountain range which keeps the chilly northely winds at bay.  Outdoor swimming pools will not be open in March.

June however is sun, sun, sun.  It's very warm but not August stifling.  Perfect for those al fresco dinners on the balcony and evening strolls around old towns and market squares.  Pools are open and The Med is approachable.

Nothing, however, can beat England in June!


----------

